# November Kayak Fishing



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I have really slacked on my kayak reports this month. So I will sort of combine everything to a November report. Inshore fishing, the aqua dream gold spoon was a big hit and also gold ss minnow with shrimp pro cure produced the most fish. Ernie also made me a sweet new rod to try out...








































I did take a trip to Atlanta and went to my favorite store Whole Foods Market(previously harrys farmers market) I was checking out the seasfood section and they had spanish, redfish, flounder and trout. There was a tournament winning slam right in front of me...lol check out this gator trout







mg: 
I was able to get out the last weekend of snapper fishing and it was quite rough. It paid off though cause we got into some really nice 8-10 lbers,a bunch were released after we caught our 2. 
































We then made a trip out this past Sat and the bottom fishing was SLOW. We caught a few legal snapper(released), some short gags & trigger and 2 legal red grouper. 
































When we came back in there was a giant school of timy baitfish, so thick the water was a black cloud
















The last pic is of my new aquapack backpac. It is really sweet. I won it in a contest last week they had on facebook, but after using it I would buy one. It's easy to get in and out, keeps everything dry, easy to lash down, every yaker should have one. something else I use now is the polarbear soft cooler. As you can see from the photo up top I needed a bigger one, the new one I got holds ice for up to 4 days and you can lay it down when coming in . Sunjammers carries both. I've come a long way from when I use to not even strap my crate down in my yak or lash anything down...LOL


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Great Pics Linda, I really like that rod Erine made you well besides the pink


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Good fish as usually. It it hard to stay dry in those yaks?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

bigrick said:


> Good fish as usually. It it hard to stay dry in those yaks?


It's a yak! If ya don't want to get wet, stay out the water!!!









You tend to get pretty soaked going in and out of the surf. Once you're past, there's a little splash and you might be sitting in a wet seat.

Alex


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I actually stay pretty dry, if I'm inshore fishing I don't get wet at all. If I'm going through the surf a few waves usually come over the bow, and then I usually jump out knee deep on the way back in. There is one pic I posted of Jimmy where you can see the water almost coming in the yak, that is because there was 2-3 ft waves with and occasional 4s thrown it, you can't tell from the pics because they were swells and not choppy but that was a wet trip.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice report, Linda! Real nice red snapper and it was good to see a red grouper caught from a yak.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Great Pics, I'm sitting here in ohio, looking at 8+ inches of snow on the ground in my front yard, getting homesick. I really miss the gulfcoast, will return one day. Really appreciate the pics of home, keep em coming.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Nice fish and pics - Will try the gulf this spring..after I get the Hobie after taxes.


----------



## Va Speck (Oct 18, 2011)

All I can say is WOW! What scenery! Nice fish! Nice Pictures.
Wishin I was down there instead of up here in the cold wearing layers of fleece under waders and dry top!


----------

